# Humidification of Cuban Cigars



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I know many here like to store CCs between 60-65%. I personally keep my cooledor and desktop at 65% and have been mostly happy with how my sticks smoke. 

I recently spent a week in the Dominican Republic with 90* temps and humidity that felt like 90%. The cigars I brought with me took on a spongy feel after about the first day and I was somewhat concerned about how they would smoke. 

But I gotta tell ya, the cigars of mine that I smoked there burned better than any I ever smoked at home. No hit or miss, no too tight or too loose. It was like they were 'happy' to be back in their element. There's definately something about the latitude and longitude that makes for a great smoking experience!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I tend to like mine at 65-70, 68 perfect. How was the trip.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

interesting...i keep mine 65 to 68..


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Higher temps need higher humidity, maybe?
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70858


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

64% is what ny humi is set at.

I agree I have been to many islands when it has been 90+ degrees and almost 100% humidity and some of the island cigars are just kept out in the open or you get a fresh rolled one off a roller and smoke it, and it taste just fine. 

Some is the atmosphere you are in and some is that you are so relaxed that you just enjoy the cigar. Even if it isn't that good it will taste 1/2 descent.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

The Avallo is at 62. I have a desktop that I keep at 65 for smokes I'm going to light up in the next day or so.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Some is the atmosphere you are in and some is that you are so relaxed that you just enjoy the cigar. Even if it isn't that good it will taste 1/2 descent.


I think it must be the atmosphere. I've pretty much given up on smoking cigars outside for most of the year because the high humidty in H-town makes them taste bad; it's just a waste to smoke them. The odd day when the humidity is low, the same cigars will taste great.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I think it must be the atmosphere. I've pretty much given up on smoking cigars outside for most of the year because the high humidty in H-town makes them taste bad; it's just a waste to smoke them. The odd day when the humidity is low, the same cigars will taste great.


You need to be on a beach with girls in bikinis serving you drinks. Then you tell me how that cigar taste.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You need to be on a beach with girls in bikinis serving you drinks. Then you tell me how that cigar taste.


I considered that to be the case but wrote it off. Maybe I was wrong


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You need to be on a beach with girls in bikinis serving you drinks. Then you tell me how that cigar taste.


Lol!

So... in this fantasy, is my wife sitting next to me?--back in the hotel room?--or at a week-long conference on another continent?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 64% is what ny humi is set at.
> 
> I agree I have been to many islands when it has been 90+ degrees and almost 100% humidity and some of the island cigars are just kept out in the open or you get a fresh rolled one off a roller and smoke it, and it taste just fine.
> 
> Some is the atmosphere you are in and some is that you are so relaxed that you just enjoy the cigar. Even if it isn't that good it will taste 1/2 descent.


:tpd: 64%


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

My humi is set for 66%. I have to agree with most in that the atmosphere is sooooo important. I had a connie that blew me away because (i believe) I was in a perfect situation.

Also, RenoB, I'm not going to discount your theory because there is still such an X factor in this hobby of ours. Good topic.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You need to be on a beach with girls in bikinis serving you drinks. Then you tell me how that cigar taste.


Is there a list I should be on?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> The Avallo is at 62. I have a desktop that I keep at 65 for smokes I'm going to light up in the next day or so.


Yep


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I shoot for 63% in the cabinet.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I read somewhere, I believe it was in ECCJ, that cigars (much like wine) always taste better the closer they are to where they were produced.

It was probably less a factor of humidity and more a factor of the above phenomenon combined with the relaxed atmosphere of your vacation.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is an interesting read: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=735


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Been keeping mine around 62%, anything higher seems to affect draws. I live in west central Floriada, similar climate to D.R. and nothing smokes good over 65%. I keep my cigars around 72-74 degrees.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Keeping the new cabinet at 63*. Have had far fewer tight draws and off smokes since the change from between 65-68*.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine stays at 62 / 63 never a problem.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

erab said:


> I read somewhere, I believe it was in ECCJ, that cigars (much like wine) always taste better the closer they are to where they were produced.
> 
> It was probably less a factor of humidity and more a factor of the above phenomenon combined with the relaxed atmosphere of your vacation.


Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' 'bout 



jgros001 said:


> Here is an interesting read: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=735


Awesome thread, I remember reading that some time ago. Have you come to any conclusions from your experiment?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' 'bout
> 
> Awesome thread, I remember reading that some time ago. Have you come to any conclusions from your experiment?


No conclusions yet...I am having a helluva time trying to maintain a humidor at 70% when the humidity in my house right now is sitting at about 35%.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Most of the folks I know who age these, say 60-65%RH is good. But, that doesn't mean you can bring 'em up to 65-70% right before smoking.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still waiting for the list....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Still waiting for the list....


Buehler, Buehler...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I store mine at 65% RH and then "dry box" them for a few days prior to smoking. Have been doing this forever and it works well, for me at least.

Hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Been keeping mine around 62%, anything higher seems to affect draws. I live in west central Floriada, similar climate to D.R. and nothing smokes good over 65%. I keep my cigars around 72-74 degrees.


I'm in florida too, and for me, that's basically what the humidity gets down to in the summer with the A/C on. hehe.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

My humi is stored at 65% RH :ss


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> I store mine at 65% RH and then "dry box" them for a few days prior to smoking. Have been doing this forever and it works well, for me at least.
> 
> Hope this helps
> ~Mark


Same here, improves the flavah. IMHO


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Lol!
> 
> So... in this fantasy, is my wife sitting next to me?--back in the hotel room?--or at a week-long conference on another continent?


:r:r:r:r

that was prime best quote of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> You need to be on a beach with girls in bikinis serving you drinks. Then you tell me how that cigar taste.


What cigars..... In that case they should be smoking my cigar.......s....


----------

